# Eeeek! New Puppy imminent.



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been obsessing about it for a while. The last couple of dogs and many before them have been rescues. Each came with their own set of problems and I worked hard to help them with them Although we still have Esther, she does have several intractable problems that make it hard to take her to doggy events. She just would not enjoy them. I wanted my next dog to be of my making and so decided to get a puppy this time.


Oh the agonising over which breed! My favourite German Shepherds ruled out as it is too hard to find one with no inherited health problems now. Thought that a medium size working type would fit the bill. Lbooked at Lancashire Heelers seriously until I went to Crufts Discover Dogs and met some. They were cattle herders and have that "intense" look in they eye that I thought might make them hard work to live along side.


Esther looks like a Kooikerhonde so I took a look at them. They are a duck tolling breed from Holland. The show ring has make them very sensitive and they are, apparently, a nightmare to socialise. Strike 3.


I have long loved Working Cocker Spaniels but Chris kept ruling them out because a friend has them and his are hooligans. They are a healthy breed because they are not bred for the show ring. Tick first box. They are capable of long walks. Tick second box. Sound of temperament. Tick third box. Biddable, tick. Medium size, tick.


She comes home at the end of April !!!! :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So Chris was overruled, huh?!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, not really, Jean. He just came around to my way of thinking  I would never have a dog that he does not like. Life is too hard, rearing a puppy, without a reluctant husband  
We went to look at the litter, but first to look at the mother and a, full grown, puppy from the last litter. I told Chris that if he (or I) was not happy we would be polite but make our excuses and leave. Both adults were lovely and of course the puppies were gorgeous. All being reared in the home and with un docked tails, two of the things on my "must have" list.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I envy you Pat, a baby to bring up from the start, we have only had one puppy together (Hans´s first GSD & Sheltie were also puppies, but I wasn't there at the time). We could do anything with him, bit me once when he was 13 weeks, he had a bone, he soon learnt that was not on, I give I can take it away method.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Big responsibility for us silver surfers.
My friend in California used to communicate all the time and send dozens of e-mail's. Now he has taken on a puppy we never hear from him. He admits he has been overwhelmed by it.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We have a Cocker she is absolutely barmy in a wonderful way, she is now 3year old and we just scrape her off the walls, makes a change from scraping her off the ceiling when she was a pup.. Jess is our second Cocker as we err, I wanted a black one as our last one was golden Cocker all of them do not realise they are dogs.

Our first Cocker was loved by my mum and dad as they looked after her while we went to work and ended up as the granddaughter they never had, she is now in the grave with my mum and dad for the last 12 years or so, she died a week after my dad, she got an ear infection which spread to her brain, she died in my arms very peacefully.. 

This Cocker will have to be hit with a shovel, if you can catch her!.

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It is exciting and yet daunting at the same time. That little life to be moulded and also protected from all the challenges that lie ahead. In for a very busy first few months getting all the socialising under her belt. As we are just moving back into the house, after the renovations, we thought we would invite people round, that have shown an interest in the house project, and use them to socialise puppy with. Our neighbour over the road has three young children, and friends have grandchildren we can borrow for the same purpose.
Some breeders do something with their litters called "Puppy Culture". It comes from the American military dog unit. I was hoping to find a breeder that followed the programme, for my puppy, but only managed a half way house of busy home with teenagers. Better than nothing of course.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

We have an ex-breeding working cocker spaniel. She was 5 when we got her 2 years ago. Have had 4 ‘normal’ cockers over the years and she is the quietest of the lot.😄


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

javea said:


> We have an ex-breeding working cocker spaniel. She was 5 when we got her 2 years ago. Have had 4 'normal' cockers over the years and she is the quietest of the lot.😄


That's interesting. They do seem to vary. I intend to keep her busy with rally obedience,agility, Scentwork and,perhaps, some lowland search and rescue.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Good luck Pat and Chris. Hope he/she is a darling! Puppy will certainly have at least one totally devoted and capable 'parent'. Was pleased to see your aside, that you're now moving back into your house. Oh do enjoy every moment from hereon, and oh yes, keep the puppy away from the 'new carpets!'


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Viv. I have ordered a puppy play pen where she can play with her toys when not being supervised. Wish I had thought of it when other dogs had been puppies! might not have had teeth marks in the dining chairs if I had. We already have a crate and a soft crate. 
I am also asking the breeder to separate her from her littermates occasionally so that she becomes used to "time alone" before her first night here.


Carpets went down yesterday. Electricians doing final bits and pieces when new cooker arrives today. Hardest part is keeping Chris busy with "little" jobs so that he does not tackle the bigger ones


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife does that Pat. And when I eventually realise I am being 'controlled' I rebel. Patrick Magohan in The Prisoner springs to mind. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Listen to her Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Why is it I have to do ALL the listening? When is it her turn?? I want equality.!!!!!!

Ray.


----------

